# This so funny a comedian is split in half and scaring people video as well



## Jillaroo (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ersby-creepy-hilarious-cut-half-illusion.html


----------



## Michael. (Jul 23, 2013)

That was very funny.

Not so good if you suffer from hypertension.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 23, 2013)

I saw this first thing this morning..it definitely gave me a laugh to start the day with.  I still want to know how he did it!


----------

